# No connection to internet through router



## ericsc (May 22, 2006)

So here's my problem. I have a Westell 6100 that I can plug my ethernet cable from my win2k computer into and internet browsing is good to go. Oh wait that is not the problem. The problem arises when I put a wireless router in between my modem and computer. I have tried two routers, Linksys WRT54gc and now a Netgear WGRxxxx, and both have met the same fate. Calling Verizon tech support and Linksys tech support got me nowhere. I have configured my modem to bridge mode and still my connection cannot be made. I have tried cloning my pc mac and no go. I have tried reseting all components many times. I have tried various power up cycles. I have tried changing the router default ip to 192.168.2.1. I have tried waiting for Verizon to flush their system of my modems mac. I have tried cursing, banging and a few other items I am not proud of. I know I am DHCP and everything seems setup there. There must be something simple I am missing, because all the instructions in the box are step 1,2,3 and your done. I am now writng my own steps. Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Connect the router to the modem.

Configure it for PPPoE with your valid user name and password. 

Make sure keep alive/re-dial is set to 30 seconds.

Save your settings.

Turn off your computer, router and modem.

Power up the modem, wait about 3 minutes.

Power up the router, wait about 3 minutes.

Power up the computer and see if you have a connection.

If you do not have an Internet connection, check ipconfig /all and also look at the router status to see if it is connected or attempting to connect.

JamesO


----------



## humsanchez (Dec 14, 2005)

Go to www.linksys.com, go to support, downloads, there you will find a software for easy connect, this software has proven to be a great one, we have tried it for some ocations here at verizon tech support when all hope is gone and it has worked wonderfull even with routers that are not linksys, note that according to verizon policies, every tech that uses this with a customer is completely out of the boundaries of the support. But I have tried it personaly and it´s wonderful working. Just follow the vey simple isntructions.


----------



## humsanchez (Dec 14, 2005)

here´s the web adress to go directly into the download of the tool:

http://www.linksys.com/servlet/Sate...290855&pagename=Linksys/Common/VisitorWrapper

there just click on easy connect, remember you don´t need to have your router connected at that moment, only your 6100, follow the steps and the tool will tell you when to conncet your router.


----------



## ericsc (May 22, 2006)

Thank you for the reply.

JamesO,

Unfortunately, I forgot to mention that PPPoe was one of the other items I tried. I am actually Verizon west, so DHCP is my mode of connection. I tried what you described again, but no luck. As for the status page on the router connection, it is basically blank when it comes to connection status. I'll post my ipconfig later when I get back to the machine.

humsanchez,

Unfortunately the applet you suggested is for XP only and I am running lowly Win2k. Do you have any other suggestions.

Thanks again.


----------



## humsanchez (Dec 14, 2005)

well in this case it would be very important that you check on your IP adress, on the modem, if by any chance you have an invalid IP that could be the problem. 

169. 254. = invalid IP
192.168.1.47 = valid IP 

now I´m gonna keep cheking on some other answers for this one and as soon as I come up with something else, I´ll post it.


----------



## ericsc (May 22, 2006)

Okay, here is what I ended up doing just for fun. After trying many different configs, I went back and reset everything. I used my laptop, which has WinXP and tried to set up the system. First I plugged directly into the modem and all was good, able to browse with no problem. Next I introduced the router and tried the lynksys applet, but it did not work on the Netgear I was using. So I went through the Netgear setup and all was detecting, but when it tried to verify the internet connection it timed out. I then changed the router IP to 192.168.2.1 and tried the Netgear setup again and BOOM everything setup just fine. I was able to browse, login to both modem and router both hardwired and wireless with the laptop. Now comes what appears to be the problem. My desktop, running Win2k, will only get to the router and not beyond. The IP address, subnet and gateway are assigned properly from the router under ipconfig, but I cannot ping any farther than the router. What it looks like now is there is a setup issue with the Win2k computer that is not allowing the router to be between it and the modem. As a reminder, the Win2k system was the original one setup with the modem and browsed fine when connected directly. Any comments on what is going on? Thanks again.


----------



## ericsc (May 22, 2006)

Okay, I am somewhat happy now. Apparently when the Verizon software installed the modem it set my default gateway to the modems IP. When I tried installing the router the equipment got confused. So starting with a fresh system helped get me connected and going back and changing my default gateway in my lan connection under TCP/IP under advanced to my new router IP got the Win2k system up. Maybe someone will find this helpful in the future if they have similar issues. Thanks all who responeded, it got me going in the right direction.


----------

